# Not a snake, not a lizard but a new addition,



## Mrs I (Sep 6, 2008)

Couldnt resist her, 

She is beautiful, she is hand raised, i have named her Iris - In Greek mythology, the rainbow was considered to be a path made by a messenger (Iris) between Earth and Heaven.

I work from home and her cage is on my desk, door open so she can come and go as she pleases, when i am not home i will close her cage so she is safe.




Mrs I

xxx


----------



## m.punja (Sep 6, 2008)

you keep a young girl in a cage on your desk?!

Nice parrot you got there Mrs I, I am always so tempted to get a nice tame parrot but don't think I could spare the time.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 6, 2008)

nice choice for the name by the way


----------



## imalizard (Sep 6, 2008)

Cool bird, does this one squirt? when i had some they used to squirt all over there cage.


----------



## jaih (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice lorikeet.


----------



## DrNick (Sep 6, 2008)

I bet the open cage thing wont last LOL

They spray liquid poo everywhere, as imalizard said :lol:

Your house will be spray painted in no time, we even resorted to placing a plastic drape around our rainbow's cage as he painted the wall!!!


----------



## imalizard (Sep 6, 2008)

We used to wrap plastic around the cage too. HAHA squirty little bugga he was


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a towel over the back of my desk chair and she likes to sit there.

Will see how she goes hey ... but i love her...

Mrs I 

xxx


----------



## Jewly (Sep 6, 2008)

awwww what a cutie. 

I was told lorikeets are messy little devils but I guess you have to expect that with birds. Can't exactly go putting a nappy on them..lol


----------



## kakariki (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice choice Taryn. Much less destructive than Cockies. Put kitty litter in the bottom of her cage. Not the gritty or crystal one though. Use the pelleted recycled pine. And put perches in the middle of the cage NOT near the edge cos as said, they squirt. Here's a pic of our rescue. Steph called him / her Lollipop. Pic #3 is the kitty litter. Newspaper is not an option imo. Too messy and smelly.


----------



## bundybear (Sep 6, 2008)

rainbows are cool birds, very friendly and cuddly but can get a bit nippy if there upset (most anyway). and yep they squirt, all lorries do.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow she really is a younge bird she still has a black beak. They are amazing birds and have full personality. We have had many kinds of birds and lorrys have proven time and time again to be one of the best. Dont let the negative coments about their poo bother you because they more than make up for it with the fun and loyalty they show. And she is a beautiful lorikeet.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 6, 2008)

bundybear said:


> rainbows are cool birds, very friendly and cuddly but can get a bit nippy if there upset (most anyway). and yep they squirt, all lorries do.


She's actually a red collar lorikeet not a rainbow haha


----------



## bundybear (Sep 6, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> She's actually a red collar lorikeet not a rainbow haha


 
oh come on!...........
it's late!! and i've just done 30hrs in 2 shifts:lol:, yeh didn't really pay much attention, just glanced at the pics.


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 6, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> She's actually a red collar lorikeet not a rainbow haha


 

You are correct. 

She is a beautiful i have kids i am sure i can manage bird poop.

She loves sitting on the back of my work chair.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 6, 2008)

they develop little quirks and never stop learning. We have to boys out in an aviary and they talk so well, they even mimic me having an asthma attack from when they use to live up stairs and heard me gasping for air, very funny but heaps of our friends thought they were dying the first time they did it hahah.


----------



## bump73 (Sep 6, 2008)

Very nice  i have a rainbow and a scaley breasted lori and the are such funny birds.

Ben


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

*My lot*

thought id add some pics of my lot, the 2 scaly brested lorries(who got out of their cage and have not come home). My 2 male rainbows who like no one but each other(hmmmm a bit queer). My nanday conure(who with his mate have had 3 babies) and my sun conure pair who have also hatched 3 eggs 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 7, 2008)

She is such a beautiful bird!!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 7, 2008)

what a cutie she is a lovely bird.She is soooooooooo cute!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 7, 2008)

ewwww lorikeets ...big circovirus spreaders....


but your birdy looks gorgeous and they are definitely a lot of fun, though mine always got angry when i'd ignore him for a little while. got sky blue and grey indian ringnecks comign next week to be hand reared they are a little less messy.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> got sky blue and grey indian ringnecks comign next week to be hand reared they are a little less messy.


 
And a hell of alot more agressive, random biters and quite frankly can be nasty unpredictable birds but each to their own hahaha. I have seen the odd nice ringneck(but a lot of work went in to H/R them)


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> ewwww lorikeets ...big circovirus spreaders....


 
Psittacine Beak and Feather Disease is caused by a circovirus and is endemic to Australia and
parts of Indonesia. The disease has been identified in a wide range of wild and captive parrot species in
Australia. This circovirus is likely to have existed for a long period of time as there are desciptions of the​typical Beak and Feather lesions in wild parrots dating back to the 1800’s.

All Australian parrots are so what the?


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> And a hell of alot more agressive, random biters and quite frankly can be nasty unpredictable birds but each to their own hahaha. I have seen the odd nice ringneck(but a lot of work went in to H/R them)





hahah they are not all bad, granted definitely not a beginners parrot, but i like them. hahaha you just need to get them young and give them attention and they love your forever, lol though someone did steal a hand reared lutino off me and it was a bastard, so i must admit i dont think they new what they were gettign into when they stole it.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Psittacine Beak and Feather Disease is caused by a circovirus and is endemic to Australia and
> parts of Indonesia. The disease has been identified in a wide range of wild and captive parrot species in
> Australia. This circovirus is likely to have existed for a long period of time as there are desciptions of the​typical Beak and Feather lesions in wild parrots dating back to the 1800’s.
> 
> All Australian parrots are so what the?



you need to do some more research.. lorikeets are a bird that has very mild symptoms and then gets "over" it. and is believed to be a carrier for the rest of its life. a collegue i used to work with was starting a study to confirm this, the results are not yet out.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> hahah they are not all bad, granted definitely not a beginners parrot, but i like them. hahaha you just need to get them young and give them attention and they love your forever, lol though someone did steal a hand reared lutino off me and it was a bastard, so i must admit i dont think they new what they were gettign into when they stole it.


 
hahaha, a mate of mine has a H/R blue indian, lovley bird to him but pshyco to anyone else


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> hahaha, a mate of mine has a H/R blue indian, lovley bird to him but pshyco to anyone else




sounds like my cockatoo


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> you need to do some more research.. lorikeets are a bird that has very mild symptoms and then gets "over" it. and is believed to be a carrier for the rest of its life. a collegue i used to work with was starting a study to confirm this, the results are not yet out.


 
like i said all birds can be carriers! and if the "RESULTS" of your collegue arnt out then the dont mean jack. Your comment has the word "believed" in it so its not proven!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

but i will agree to disagree because i dont like to argue


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> like i said all birds can be carriers! and if the "RESULTS" of your collegue arnt out then the dont mean jack. Your comment has the word "believed" in it so its not proven!




you do realize how hard it is to prove. they are the only parrot that recovers from the disease, they are the only parrot that has mild symptoms of losing flight feathers and tail feathers at weaning age.......(where they are commonly refered to as runners). they then grow back their feathers and continue with life if they werent killed while on the ground. it has then been recorded by many at times when their immune system is down for the symptoms to reoccur. i did not make a heresay comment. the word believed is not used lightly by many of the top avian specialists in the world. it jsut isnt an easy experiement to undertake. nor is it cheap. there is much evidence. and yes other parrots also spread it but they die from it.


----------



## kakariki (Sep 7, 2008)

So jealous of your conures bundy!! I haven't added them YET but I will, lol. How is the temp of the Nanday? I know the sunnies can be a bit grumpy. 
This is Georgia. She is not to be messed with! I can do pretty much anything but she hates kids & will bite real hard, particularly to boys. Doesn't like strangers or men either, hahahaha, fussy girl! This is a messy bird! Chews everything, throws seed tantrums that no seed tray can handle and shreds material super fast. But she's mine & I love her to bits!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

kakariki said:


> So jealous of your conures bundy!! I haven't added them YET but I will, lol. How is the temp of the Nanday? I know the sunnies can be a bit grumpy.
> This is Georgia. She is not to be messed with! I can do pretty much anything but she hates kids & will bite real hard, particularly to boys. Doesn't like strangers or men either, hahahaha, fussy girl! This is a messy bird! Chews everything, throws seed tantrums that no seed tray can handle and shreds material super fast. But she's mine & I love her to bits!


 
She is beautiful, what a stunner. Marvie(the nanday) is awsome he was H/R and 5yrs old when we got him he was the biggest sooky boy till he was put with his girlfriend, I love nandays they are super affectionate. The sun conures bundy and Kiara are both H/R and let he handle their babies from when they hatch( no one else though) even though they have been paired they have never lost their affection toward me(they are super loyal and loviing birds) but on the other hand bundy will bite anyone who dares come near me when hes with me and hates males with an utter passion. My husband can not go near him with out copping a nasty bite hahah. I will get some pics of their babies and post on here.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

*baby sun's*

bundy and kiara's babies


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww so cute, i am in love with Iris, she is such a sweety.

Great Pictuers everyone


----------



## Jewly (Sep 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> And a hell of alot more agressive, random biters and quite frankly can be nasty unpredictable birds but each to their own hahaha. I have seen the odd nice ringneck(but a lot of work went in to H/R them)


 
My first Indian Ringneck was like that, but my second one is such a sweetie. He loves being with me and hates to be ignored and he'll sit in his cage wolf whistling and calling out 'hello' until I let him out. . He comes up for pats all the time and makes some of the funniest noises. Lately, whenever I'm sitting on the lounge using my laptop he will come up and put his head under my hand while I'm trying to type cause he wants me to pat him.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Jewly he she is georgous!


----------



## kakariki (Sep 7, 2008)

Baby parrots are so ugly they are cute! lol, Galahs are the funniest I've seen, especially at about 3 weeks old. They have what my son describes as " The Bart look" cos their head feathers are spiked up! First pic is a cockatiel baby. He is a yellow pied & pic 2 is a budgie baby. I really love handrearing baby birds. I can't wait till next season when our King Parrots are mature!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 7, 2008)

they are cute in an ugly sorta way


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

kakariki its a pitty you were not up here or you could have my 3 suns and 3 nandays to handrear


----------

